# Card Making



## lsg (Jun 7, 2014)

Who else is into card making?  I have been making cards and using my Cricut and Big Shot along with numerous stamps and other goodies.  I think I am going to start putting some of my cards up for sale on my etsy site.  I look back at my first attempts and laugh, just like my first soaping attempts.  It is a good thing that we improve with practice.  Anyway, I would like to start a discussion on card making techniques if anyone else is interested.  We can share some good blog and YouTube links also.


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 7, 2014)

Me me me me!!!!! I don't have a circuit but do have a bigshot and love that baby to bits . I to look back at my first cards and smile I was so proud of them.
 So who are your fav stamp companies?????? I have many but especially love MFT, Verve, Reverse Confetti and The Cats Pyjamas. I adore Papertrey as well but don't have many stamps from there as the budget just doesn't stretch very far nowadays.
 I would love for you to post some card pics. Do you have a blog?????
 I have one and your welcome to go have a peek
http://lynnzcards.blogspot.com.au/

 Hope we have a few card makers here among us


----------



## Relle (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm into cards, but I'm wanting a Bigshot - on my list. I tried a cuttlebug at a class and think the bigger one would be better.
 Love this card


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 8, 2014)

Woot woot Relle is a card maker to. Yes I have a friend with the cuttlebug and I much prefer the bigshot. I bought mine very impulsively via Stampin up but I have been told spotlight sometimes have them on special for 90.00 which is a lot less than I payed for mine!!!!!


----------



## lsg (Jun 8, 2014)

I got a Texture Boutique pretty cheap, but soon realized why it was cheap. Most larger embossing folders won't fit it and it won't cut most dies. I switched to a Big Shot and really like it. Relle and Lynnz, your cards are fantastic. I don't have a blog; but I will post a picture of some of mine later. I like the whimsical Penny Black Stamps. I have some from Gina K. Designs that I really like also. 
Some of my favorite blogs are Jennifer McGuire and Stamp TV; but my very favorite is the Frugal Crafter. She makes all kinds of crafts and shows how to make cheaper supplies
 ETA:
 Amazon.com has a Sizzix Big Shot for $71.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BWJCCI6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## lsg (Jun 8, 2014)

Here are a few of my cards :


----------



## Relle (Jun 9, 2014)

I would love to have made that card posted - alas it's not mine but it's one of my favs in my Pinterest albums.

I'll have to check out Spotlight, the one near me doesn't have that brand of machine. Pretty cards Isg.


----------



## lsg (Jun 9, 2014)

Relle, if they have the Big Kick, it is the same machine, just a different color.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 10, 2014)

I love all your cards!  I make cards, I will try to post some tomorrow.  I have the Big Shot, got mine from Stampin Up but I didn't have to pay full price. I bought a Pazzles a few years ago but I couldn't figure it out.  I just recently listed it on eBay. 
Great job!


----------



## lsg (Jun 10, 2014)

Pepsi Girl, it is great to have another card maker added to the group.  I would love to see pictures of your cards.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's a few!


----------



## lsg (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow, very nice cards!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Isg,

That white embossed one is beautiful!  
So many crafts so little time!:wink:


----------



## inkyfingers (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow...  I was very much into card making and scrapbooking about 10-12 years ago, and while I still love it, I'm not nearly as involved as I used to be.  I was a Stampin'Up! demonstrator, and I have not a sales bone in my body.  Needless to say, I can make fantastic cards, but I can't sell a stamp if my life depended on it.  

 Posting pictures online and doing anything online wasn't a part of my life at the time, so it may take a while to find a nice picture of something I made.  It's also been a while since I bought a new tool, but I have a cuttlebug, a variety of dies, rubber from Stampin'Up!, House Mouse, Stamping Bella, Stampscapes, probably a total of $10,000+ worth of rubber along with at least $1000 worth of paper - it is beyond stupid.  And I won't part with it or sell it - I simply love my paper crafts.

 Which reminds me, I haven't done any serious stamping in well over a year, and my papercrafting supplies miss me.  I gotta get back to inking.

 If I find any nice pictures of cards, I'll post them.


----------



## lsg (Jun 13, 2014)

Welcome to our little group, inkyfingers.  Of course we all want to see pictures of your cards.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 13, 2014)

You all are so talented.  The cards are all beautiful!  I've thought about doing it but I think if I start one more hobby my husband may divorce me.   My soaping has already taken over our smallish home.


----------



## lsg (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comment. Like soap making, card making is very addictive. For those of you who like embossing, I found a recipe on the Internet for homemade embossing paste. Just mix together one part talcum or cheap baby powder, one part white acrylic paint and 1/2 part white liquid glue, (Elmer's, Mod Podge or another cheap brand). Mix until it is all well blended. Tape stencil over paper and spread embossing paste over stencil. I use a cut up gift or credit card to smooth it out. I smooth over it several times and put the excess back into my container. Make sure to wash your stencil and tools right away or they paste will harden on them. I tried this out yesterday and it looks pretty good. It doesn't seem to crack when the paper is flexed. You can color the paste with a little colored paint.


----------



## inkyfingers (Jun 14, 2014)

a stampscapes piece. I hope this shows up, as it's been a long time since I posted pics of my work.




 a chichibouli fairy, image from Stamping Bella.




 another Stampscapes card.


----------



## lsg (Jun 14, 2014)

What a beautiful card! And you added two, they are great also.  I want to learn to do a stair step card with part of a scene on each step.  The one in the link has the same embellishment or design on each of the steps.  I want to divide my scene into steps.  I am thinking on how I can do it.

http://stamptv.ning.com/video/stair-step-bouquet-card-with-a-year-of-flowers-2


----------



## inkyfingers (Jun 15, 2014)

lsg said:


> What a beautiful card! And you added two, they are great also. I want to learn to do a stair step card with part of a scene on each step. The one in the link has the same embellishment or design on each of the steps. I want to divide my scene into steps. I am thinking on how I can do it.
> 
> http://stamptv.ning.com/video/stair-step-bouquet-card-with-a-year-of-flowers-2



I can see it before me, a picket fence in the background, flowers in the middle layer, and a little girl walking her puppy in the front.  Or any kind of other set of layers.  You could do almost anything with it.


----------



## Neve (Jun 15, 2014)

I've been wondering lately how to put my photos on cards, but still be hand made. I would like to learn to make cards but I'm afraid my hubby might leave me if I started yet another hobby!


----------



## lsg (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the idea, inkyfingers.  Neve, husbands learn to adapt fairly well.  Mine complains periodically, but I just remind him of all the farm and excavation  equipment we have.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jun 16, 2014)

lsg said:


> Mine complains periodically, but I just remind him of all the farm and excavation  equipment we have.



This sounds so much like my house!:grin:
Actually mine never complains because it has long been known I can never out spend him!


----------



## Corinne (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not so much of a card maker as I am a card printer... I doodle a lot so from time to time I pull out my tablet and draw up something I deem card-worthy. I did do a monochromatic brown ink landscape on a cardstock box for my mom's birthday once... I actually have done some card stamping (mostly for family and friend birthdays) like this simple one I made when my coworker had a baby girl. But quite obviously for me it's a hobby, not an occupation, haha.


----------



## lsg (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice, thanks for sharing.  I haven't sold any of mine either, but I am think of putting some of the better ones in my etsy store.


----------

